# FLYERS! BEWARE!



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ever wonder where those "flyers" go and the damage they've caused?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ha!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I hope she (yes, we all know it was a she) used one of those pre-paid credit cards to rent that thing (cause you know she didn't spring for the extra insurance)...


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Aren´t we supposed to close the lid after taking sth.?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BeMahoney said:


> Aren´t we supposed to close the lid after taking sth.?


It's like a sardine can, no?


----------

